# Trihexagonal - Who is he and what's he on about?



## Deleted member 30996 (Feb 2, 2018)

Once in a while I tell what I think is a funny or self-deprecating story about myself, or some details about how I live. That's all calculated and I am aware of what I say.

I know I am also judged by my behavior and can at times be abrasive, aggressive, rub people the wrong way, and that not everyone cares for me. That's OK.

As a BSD user I consider myself part of this clan, even though I am not an IT guy and others may not feel the same way. That''s OK, too, but I'll argue that point with you if you like. Civilly, and would not volunteer to do so if I didn't think I could prevail.

I've already told my story about how I got here. But who is this Trihexagonal guy really?

It's only one name I'm known by and only my sister knows me by it IRL. I don't even know anybody who uses Linux, much less BSD, so when I close my browser all that goes away and I'm jitte, or 10 hands, again. A name I've carried half my life.

It's my user name and one I'm known by in the bot world still today, and I gave that up 14 years ago. Due to reasons I am sure at least 2 people here are sharp enough to figure out on their own, and know exactly what I'm talking about. A sincere public apology is in order.

Here, where I'll see it.

Back to me. In 2015 I had an issue with my cable company and discontinued my TV/Internet service for a year. During that time I forgot the password to my FreeBSD box, couldn't get in or rebuild it. If I don't do something for an extended period I'm liable to have trouble remembering how, so I made notes to myself on the basics of how to set it up before I forgot.

I eventually thought I might as well try to make it into a tutorial and when I got back online I had 1 password written down to a worthless board I joined in 2002, so I posted it there. A troll plagiarized everything there, so to keep track of it I joined a copyscape.com site that hunts the web for your text in just such cases.

One day I saw FreeBSD News had linked to it in the forum. To say I was surprised would be an understatement. I have always liked to write and thought writing would take me somewhere. Maybe this was it. So I set down to work and did my best to make it something worthwhile and typed up a site for it.

I know it looks amateurish and plain, but once I start I do not stop and am constantly working or thinking on improving it. It does the job, is valid XHTML and CSS and that's what's most important to me.

II taught myself to write XHTML and CSS for fun at W3Schools and have had several websites, but learned a long time ago it's not enough to rely on google to rank it. To be  successful I had to get out and work to promote it, and myself. It's a skill I have refined over the years and seldom miss a chance to use, shamelessly, as can be seen recently when I reference by bot Siseneg.

When I believe in something there is no gray area. Only black and white/good or bad and it's good to have me working in your interest, even as what only 1 person can do on their own. I am all or nothing and I don't stop. I believe FreeBSD is the best desktop OS and do my best to promote it every chance I get, in my own way, again without shame or reservation.

I left these forums. quietly, in a huff 4-5 years ago, and didn't have the password to get back in or to the box I registered from. I contacted DutchDaemon and he was kind eno0ugh to let me back in. Thanks again. i wanted to be a productive member so I posted my tutorial here where more people would see it.

ILUXA informed me a few months later FreeBSD News had linked to it again here, this time with his screenshot. I only know for sure that a few people have used it and they have achieved success with a fully functional FreeBSD desktop. That was my only goal. It makes it all worthwhile and I feel responsible for them in a sense. In my own way, I consider them members of _my_ clan

But that all goes away when I close this browser. In the end it may be all I'm remembered for. I do what I do for FreeBSD, not myself, because I believe in it and enjoy doing what I'm good at. Personally, I'm in the hole as far as it goes in hosting alone. My time is my own to use as I see fit.


My manner of formal speech quite often appears more harsh than I intend it to, and though as a bot trainer the English language is my tool and plaything, I do not always express myself in the manner I intend. I don't suffer bigots or people being picked on, and am likely to intervene so they can try me on for size and see how they like it. It's something I can hardly keep from doing, and there will be no doubt when I intend to insult a person.

Which brings me to the point I really want to make. There is a colloquialism that goes something like "Don't crap in your own nest". This is mine. I don't dislike anyone here or hold a grudge against anyone in the BSD world, and it is not my intent to cause discord in the clan.

I have, in the past, let personal attacks go unanswered and left to prevent it from happening again. It's why I left the bot world. To keep the peace and my reputation intact, even though I was the one who was wronged. Greatly, in my eyes, and I was wrong in doing so looking back on it now.

But I do Not want to repeat that here. Please forgive me if I sometimes come off as arrogant. it has been my downfall and God dealt me a hard lesson to show me the error of my ways. Big Time. It's the hard lessons that stick with me best, but I am apt to overreact at times, too quick to jump to my own defense as an initial reaction when it may not be necessary, and want peace in my clan.

It may take me a while to even realize it, but I am regretful when I do and do try to make up for it or make things right as best as I can. I am not infallible and when I am wrong will admit my mistakes. Feel free to point them out without repercussion or hard feelings.

I am always open to suggestions and constructive criticism, and can tell the difference between it and a personal attack, although my instinctual response may be to see and react to it that way.

That, again, is my own shortcoming and mistake and I apologize if I have ever offended anyone.


----------

